# 2 players looking for a dnd game in Atlanta, GA.



## darthkilmor (Nov 22, 2004)

My roommate and I are looking for a game to join in atlanta, our previous group has scattered to the 4 winds (2 states, 4 cities).
Mostly we've played dragonlance/home-brew/a teeny bit of FR, 3.0 , but do have the 3.5 books.

So, anyone needing two players for their game, or know someone in atlanta who is, please respond!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 22, 2004)

I know that we play an OD&D (1974) game out in Stone Mountain every other week.  It is a fun game, difficult, and exceptionally fast paced.  You can visit to see if you are interested.  

For other gamers in the ATL area, you may want to talk to Diaglo as he knows a great many of them.  He should be accessible by email or private messaging.


----------



## darthkilmor (Nov 23, 2004)

Neither of us have ever played old school dnd ,  Plus i've got all these 3.0/3.5 books, gotta get some use out of them right? 

I cant do private messaging I guess since i'm not a community supporter, do you have his email address ?


----------



## Samhaine (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm looking into starting a D&D 3.0 game after the holidays, and could use a few more reliable players.  It will most likely run once or twice a month on Saturday afternoons/evenings.  We're also in the Stone Mountain area, in Lilburn, about 10 miles off the perimeter very close to Stone Mountain Highway.

You guys (or anyone else interested) can email me at samhaine@tekh.org for more information.  It will probably be Monday before I reply, since my family are internet-less barbarians , so don't get discouraged by my Thanksgiving-based lack of communication.

I'll probably also post here with a more expanded synopsis closer to when I'm ready to start, if I still have room for players.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 24, 2004)

JoeBlank and i also live off of 78   

JoeBlank in Snellville.

and diaglo in Stoned Mountain proper.

Alejandro runs an AU game in Decatur.


----------



## darthkilmor (Nov 29, 2004)

Samhaine said:
			
		

> I'm looking into starting a D&D 3.0 game after the holidays, and could use a few more reliable players.




Do you mean christmas holidays I'm assuming? 

Do you have any more details about what kind of game it'll be? forgotten realms, homebrew, etc?

Roommate and I could prolly make it fairly regular, how many players do you have now?


----------



## Samhaine (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah, sometime in January; I'm basically just not looking to start until the world's schedules return to some form of normalcy.

It's going to be a homebrew setting; I'm working off of a lot of the suggestions from the Dungeoncraft articles from Dragon and starting small and building the world as the characters grow.  This should give the players more input into the setting, and keep me from getting bogged down in developing unnecessary details.  Send me an email at samhaine@tekh.org and I'll send you further details.

Right now we have 1-3 players that will show up consistently and probably half a dozen others that may or may not commit to playing regularly - hence the need for a few more reliable players.


----------

